# Attaching brass flywheels



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok I've discovered that my BL2 has some broken winding's on the motor as well as a few other small problems. I've got a Kato HM-5 motor that I was going to slap into the thing but my brass flywheels just slide right on, as in they aren't press fit but they don't wobble around they just don't grip the shaft in any way whatsoever. What do you guys use to bond the flywheels to the motor shafts. Would something like loctite blue or red have enough holding power to keep them from spinning? I almost forgot to mention that this new motor has 2mm shafts, I dont have any was to measure the shafts on the old motor but it seems like the choices are 1.5, 2, & 3mm and I'm sure 3mm would be way too big.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I think it would be easier to use an Athearn motor. The Lifelike drive and motor was a copy of the Athearn design and the Athearn motor would be a drop in replacement. Check out the newer blue box motors or I should say RTR motors they may be a lot better choice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, gripping the shaft has always been a problem.......

Try using a thick ACC glue (Superglue)..... It will hold most things together.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Which style of flywheel? I got some kato/Stewart hm-5 with the driveshaft inserts for old style and hex drive flywheels for newer drives which are press on and need a vise press to install and remove


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yes, gripping the shaft has always been a problem.......
> 
> Try using a thick ACC glue (Superglue)..... It will hold most things together.


Gripping the shaft is the easy part. Getting the flywheel true on a different size shaft is the hard part.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Elwood P Dowd said:


> Ok I've discovered that my BL2 has some broken winding's on the motor as well as a few other small problems. I've got a Kato HM-5 motor that I was going to slap into the thing but my brass flywheels just slide right on, as in they aren't press fit but they don't wobble around they just don't grip the shaft in any way whatsoever. What do you guys use to bond the flywheels to the motor shafts. Would something like loctite blue or red have enough holding power to keep them from spinning? I almost forgot to mention that this new motor has 2mm shafts, I dont have any was to measure the shafts on the old motor but it seems like the choices are 1.5, 2, & 3mm and I'm sure 3mm would be way too big.


I guess I misread the post, I was thinking the flywheels wobbled on the shaft. In that case super glue has worked for me to grip the shaft.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I misread as well.. Trying to put proto/ athearn flywheels on a hm-5 will never be right..

The walthers/proto motor had the smaller shafts like the hm-5 and then walthers took on the atlas/kato look alike..anyways to answer this and do it correctly...use silicone and let it set....super glue is great but if you hesitate or over shoot the flywheel that super glue will be a nightmare for ya..


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I miss posted, I didn't think that there was any wobble when I slid the flywheels on the Kato motor but there is. According to my cheap micrometer there is the Kato shaft is about 0.001" or 0.0254mm smaller than the original Proto motor. So if the next bigger shaft is 3mm or .118mm and the holes in my flywheels are approximately 2.286mm where do I get a motor for this thing? The flywheels do not have hex style driveshaft inserts, the inserts appear to be pressed in or glued in because I can not get them to budge.


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to stop at the store and pick up a cheap digital micrometer tomorrow so I can stop confusing myself with all this metric standard conversion crap. lol


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Elwood P Dowd said:


> I'm going to stop at the store and pick up a cheap digital micrometer tomorrow so I can stop confusing myself with all this metric standard conversion crap. lol


It will be a good investment, I use mine all of the time. The digital ones are a lot cheaper than they used to be. I bought my first one almost 20 years ago. It cost 75.00 for a plastic one. My last one is metal and cost 25.00. They both work well.


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh what the heck, the shafts on the original motor are 2.3mm thick. Looks like I'll be buying something along these lines:http://www.litchfieldstation.com/xcart/product.php?productid=999003134
Ah well it's a nice looking train and gives me something to tinker with.


----------

